# My new Dogma 60.1



## Luis Poessy

Here's a few pics of my new road rocket!

2010 Pinarello Dogma 60.1 in Black, Red and Silver frameset & seatpost
Most Talon integrated bar & stem
Most/Selle Italia XLR XP saddle in black vernice leather
Sram Red component grouppo
Tiso chainring bolts in Red
Yokozuna Reaction Cable set
Hudz Red Cable Donutz 
Zero Gravity Ti brakes
Edge Composites 45 clincher rims laced to Chris King's new R45 hubs in RED with Sapim CX-Ray black spokes
Red Tune DC16 skewers
Vredestein Fortezza Tri-Comp tires
Look Keo Ti pedals (Pinarello Edition)
Polar CS200S computer
Rav-X carbon bottle cages


----------



## natethomas2000

Bike looks fast just sitting still. Nice build!


----------



## proy

Nice bike!

What is the frame size?


----------



## Luis Poessy

It's a 46.5


----------



## T-Dog

Are you going to upgrade to Campagnolo?


----------



## Luis Poessy

I know that most think it's the right thing to do on a Pinarello. But Im really happy with the performance and light weght of Red. In my opinion the combination of Red and the Yokozuna cables offer unparalleled shifting performance. Plus the graphics on Red match this frame perfectly.


----------



## brentster

That's awesome Luis. Have you weighed it?


----------



## Luis Poessy

Thanks Brent. I haven't weighed it yet. I don't have a scale at home, but I'm planing on it in the next couple of days. I'll post the what the scale reads once I do. Till then enjoy the ride and be safe.


----------



## Toffster

I agree...it looks awesome mate....a real beauty.

The SRAM Red is good stuff....light....shifts well (I ride DA but friends are very happy with their SRAM).....all goes well with the bike....so there's no need to go for Campy other than keeping with "tradition".

Nice wheels!


----------



## Luis Poessy

Thanks buddy. Im glad you share my view. The bike rides even better than it looks. It literary floats over the road. Now all I have to do is train even harder and do the bike justice....lol


----------



## T-Dog

Toffster said:


> I agree...it looks awesome mate....a real beauty.
> 
> The SRAM Red is good stuff....light....shifts well (I ride DA but friends are very happy with their SRAM).....all goes well with the bike....so there's no need to go for Campy other than keeping with "tradition".
> 
> Nice wheels!


You have no idea!!! It's like putting a Ford engine in a Porsche.
Typical comment from a Shimano "fishing rod" rider.


----------



## Luis Poessy

I totally disagree with your statement T-Dog. I can't speak for Toffster but I do have an idea of what riding Campy is like. I happen to have SR on my Look 595. And though Campy is more jewelry like in it's appearance and construction, the combination of Sram Red and Yokozuna cables has a more positive and immediate shifting action than Campy..IMO And when I fish, I use Penn!


----------



## Luis Poessy

Finally got to weigh the bike. I did this using a Park digital scale, which read 15.09 lbs as pictured. This weight includes pedals, computer & handlebar mount, cadense and speed sensors. My mechanic thinks the bike should be about 14.75 lbs without the computer, sensors and mount. Either way, I'm happy with the weight. When building the bike my main objective was performance and not weight. As for the performance of the bike all I can say is WOW!!!!!!


----------



## mikkelz

That is one kick-ass looking bike!


----------



## Kenacycle

Ya the Sram Red color definitely matches the frame. The red Chris King hubs and skewers is a nice touch.

Excellent job!


----------



## CLTracer

Luis Poessy said:


> I totally disagree with your statement T-Dog. I can't speak for Toffster but I do have an idea of what riding Campy is like. I happen to have SR on my Look 595. And though Campy is more jewelry like in it's appearance and construction, the combination of Sram Red and Yokozuna cables has a more positive and immediate shifting action than Campy..IMO And when I fish, I use Penn!


I'll second that. I have had SR11 and SRAM Red on my Princes and Dogmas and I have thousands of miles on both groups. Red is my preference.


----------



## cpark

Luis Poessy said:


> Finally got to weigh the bike. I did this using a Park digital scale, which read 15.09 lbs as pictured. This weight includes pedals, computer & handlebar mount, cadense and speed sensors. My mechanic thinks the bike should be about 14.75 lbs without the computer, sensors and mount. Either way, I'm happy with the weight. When building the bike my main objective was performance and not weight. As for the performance of the bike all I can say is WOW!!!!!!



Well done!! That is one sick looking bike!
Although it's not necessary, you can drop the weight under 15lbs by replacing the saddle with a SLR Kit Carbonio. - Drop 55 grams and a lot more durable cover. I used to go through 2 SLR's a year because the leather covering is very thin. SLR Kit has the Lorica covering and after 2 years of use, the cover still looks good.


----------



## cpark

T-Dog said:


> You have no idea!!! It's like putting a Ford engine in a Porsche.
> Typical comment from a Shimano "fishing rod" rider.


I could be wrong but isn't Dgoma made in Asia?
I think it would be a crime to put Italian made grouppo on an Asian made frame.....


----------



## Luis Poessy

Opinions are like *******s, everybody has one!


----------



## Toffster

I think the point is, David that just because you've had some bad experiences doesn't mean that others will experience them.

I don't think it's your opinion that's wrong but the manner in which you're choosing to express it.

I do think it's unusual that you've had 3 Pina's crack on you...maybe it's the way you treat your bikes? Also, if you were so disappointed with the brand then why continue to purchase them?


----------



## rogger

DavidSmith said:


> For sure, but what is an opinion backed by empirical experience?


"empirical experience". LOL!


----------



## Luis Poessy

Oh David. With three broken Pinarello frames, I would be upset at the brand too. But I guess you don't learn from your mistakes. Just because the brand did not work out for you, it doesn't mean everyone will have the same issues you had or give you the right to criticize others on the choices they make. You could have easily shared your experience with the brand and not have been so sarcastic in your post.

You see David, the wonderful thing about America is that we have choices. We can choose how to live our lives, our profession, where we live, what brand of car we drive and how to spend our money. I truly hope the next brand of bike you choose works out for you. Enjoy the ride and stay safe.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi

*Oh, come on, T-Dog*



T-Dog said:


> You have no idea!!! It's like putting a Ford engine in a Porsche.
> Typical comment from a Shimano "fishing rod" rider.


The SRAM components are just fine. BTW, the ' Shimano "fishing rod"' ' components (Ultegra, 105) on my older bikes shift flawlessly. Maybe you need some lessons on the art of bike riding...just a thought. Having said that, my two new high-end bikes do have Campy components.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi

*I must have missed it.*



DavidSmith said:


> For sure, but what is an opinion backed by empirical experience?


David, I assume that you explain your negative experiences with Pinarello someplace. You've posted to several threads and I don't have the patience to sort through them all. So can you point me to the empirical evidence, which I'm sure you've posted, that has led you to the bitterness you have towards Pinarello? TIA


----------



## viendo

*Question about the weight*

Hey Luis:

If you weighted it on a Park Tool hanging scale set to lbs, the readout is in lbs and onz, not decimal places. So if it read 15 09, its really 15lbs 09onz, or about 15.5lbs, not 15.09.
This is a very common mistake made when reading this scale's readout, even most store mechanics make it,

My question is not meant to take away anything from your ride, but b/c I plan on getting the same frame to substitute and older DeRosa Avant I have. Mine has Campy SR and the frame would be larger than yours, so my final build should be a little heavier than yours. And judging by what my DeRosa weights fully built (14lbs 10onz on a Park Tool scale) I was expecting the Dogma full build to be even lighter. But your numbers seem to contradict this, even more if it really is 15lbs 09onz and not 15.09lbs

Thanks for clearing this up


----------



## Luis Poessy

Hello Viendo,

My appologies for not responding to your post earlier, Ive been out of town on business. After speaking with my mechanic and other mechanics. The correct weight of the bike is indeed 15 lbs. 9 ounces. Please keep in mind that performance was Pinarello's priority when designing the Dogma frame set and not minimal weight. Even though Pinarello advertises the weight of the frame at 850 grams, the weight does not include the water bottle bosses, headset races, & bottom bracket thread inserts. If lightweight is your priority there are other framesets I would recommend. A couple being the Scott Addict or maybe Parlee's custom fitted Z1. I can tell you that if getting from point A to point B is your ultimate goal, the Dogma's ride is simply AMAZING!!!! Best of luck.


----------



## Luis Poessy

Sorry for the delayed reply, but I've really busy with work. After speaking with my mechanic and several others. I did confirm the weight of the bike to be 15 lbs. 9 ounces. So you are correct about the weight of the bike. 

If you are interested in building the lightest bike possible the Dogma is not your cup of tea. Even though Pinarello claims a weight anywhere between 850 and 900 grams depending on frame size, these figures don't include the water bottle bosses, headset races and bottom bracket threads. Please keep in mind Pinarello's focus when designing the Dogma was performance and not the lightest weight. Thus the total assymetrical frame set design. 

Some really light frame sets currently available are the Scott Addict R1 (790 grams), Parlee Z5 (775 grams), Guru Photon (747 grams) or the upcoming Cervelo "California Project/SQ6 (rumored to weight an insane 700 grams). On the other hand, if your priority is getting from point A to point B in the fastest and most comfortable way possible, in my opinion there is nothing better than the Dogma! Good luck building your new bike. Hope this helps. Stay safe and enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## CHL

Hi Luis:

A friend of mine is contemplating purchasing nearly the identical setup (Dogma with Edge 1.45 Clinchers). Have you had a chance to thoroughly ride the bike? How does it handle? Do the high profile hamper climbing?

Thx.
CHL


----------



## The Weasel

Sharp looking bike there Luis! Best of luck with it.


----------



## Luis Poessy

Hello CHL,

I have about 500 miles on the bike now. And I can honestly say that I'm very impressed with the performance of the bike and rims. I had a Prince prior to the Dogma, the Dogma feels stiffer laterally but yet it does not feel too rigid where it beats you up. 

I've ridden on other deep dish carbon rims (Zipp and Reynolds) before but this is my first ride on full carbon clinchers. I must say that the Edge rims feel really stiff but very forgiving at the same time, braking is also very impressive for a full carbon wheel. It must have something to do with the raised braking surface. I choose to go with the clinchers over the tubulars for the convenience of being able to change the tube in case of a flat. As for the Chris King R45 hubs, all I can say is that they are incredible. Not only do they resemble rolling art, but they roll for ever. And they are not even broken in yet. So they will only get better. Anyhow I hope this helps your friend take the plunge!


----------



## fureyfan

*Beautiful Bike*

I ordered a 46.5 Dogma on Saturday - just out of interest how tall are you and what is your inseam?

I am 5'6'' with a 31'' inseam and the guy fitting me reckoned a 50cm was just a whisker too big and advised me to go the 46.5cm instead.

I am new to Pinarello - I have always ridden Colnago but find the EPS a bit plain looking and awful colour schemes!

Love your Dogma.


----------



## jpaine

Nice...I have the exact same bike (size too) with the exception of having Campy SR 11 speed....think it is a great pairing.


----------



## SilverBack14

Luis, your bike is a stunner. Love your wheels too!

Been riding a lot? Any new input?


----------



## ewitz

Luis Poessy said:


> It's a 46.5


Will we be seeing you ride this on Little People, Big World

Does that mean you won't be riding the custom mountain bike any longer?


----------



## foofighter

curious how your toe overlap is w/ the wheels. My FP7 is 50 and I get toe to wheel interference

AWESOME looking bike btw


----------



## steiger1

foofighter said:


> curious how your toe overlap is w/ the wheels. My FP7 is 50 and I get toe to wheel interference
> 
> AWESOME looking bike btw


footfighter, I´ve just seen your beautiful FP7 on your blog. May I ask after your seat height and how tall you are?

Thanks


----------



## foofighter

steiger1 said:


> footfighter, I´ve just seen your beautiful FP7 on your blog. May I ask after your seat height and how tall you are?
> 
> Thanks


that seatpost is now ~1cm lower than what I posted on that article. I had a Retul fit last week and we dropped it I had it set a bit high. I am 5'8" w/ a 30" inseam.

I should scan my Retul figures and upload. Here's my fit calculator that I did from competitive cyclist site.


----------



## diegogarcia

Hi there, lovely bike.

I too have a new Dogma, but was wondering how the RED sounds on yours. I have it on my Cervelo S3 which shifts well, but is noisier than it should be due to the internal cable routing and size of the BB chamber. I wondered if it would run slightly quieter on the Dogma as overall I am happy with the grouppo, especially the feel on the hoods and of course the weight.


----------



## soman

Luis, how tall are you?


----------



## bentley07

fureyfan said:


> I ordered a 46.5 Dogma on Saturday - just out of interest how tall are you and what is your inseam?
> 
> I am 5'6'' with a 31'' inseam and the guy fitting me reckoned a 50cm was just a whisker too big and advised me to go the 46.5cm instead.
> 
> I am new to Pinarello - I have always ridden Colnago but find the EPS a bit plain looking and awful colour schemes!
> 
> Love your Dogma.


I'm about the same height as you, with the same inseam... I got a size 50; because i wanted to get the traditional frame as opposed to the sloping one. 

Geometry works fine with me, its just that you get the "not much seatpost showing" comment occasionaly. BB to top of saddle measurement is 67cm, 170mm crank.


----------



## foofighter

bentley07, I know the feeling. I am running a 50 FP7 and same situation oh well, it rides really nice I cant imagine how much nicer the dogma is

BTW that is a gorgeous shot of your bike like catalog material


----------



## ping771

bentley07 said:


> I'm about the same height as you, with the same inseam... I got a size 50; because i wanted to get the traditional frame as opposed to the sloping one.
> 
> Geometry works fine with me, its just that you get the "not much seatpost showing" comment occasionaly. BB to top of saddle measurement is 67cm, 170mm crank.


Beautiful Dogma! I am of similar height and saddle height (68.2 cm). What is the distance between the center of BB to top of seatpost collar on your Dogma? I heard that on a 50cm, it's around 53-54cm, which accounts for little exposed seat tube, a bummer for shorter legged riders like me. I would not want to go to a 46.5cm frame because I don't think Pinarellos look right with a sloping top tube, but moreover, I have an extremly long torso. Currently I ride a bike with over a 54cm top tube and 120mm stem.


----------



## ping771

foofighter said:


> bentley07, I know the feeling. I am running a 50 FP7 and same situation oh well, it rides really nice I cant imagine how much nicer the dogma is
> 
> BTW that is a gorgeous shot of your bike like catalog material


Your FP7 is sweet looking--I haven't seen many Pinnys with SRAM Red (or for that matter SRAM). What does your bike weigh with bottle cages and pedals?

I am torn between getting a bike that looks hot, different, but weighs a bit more (like Pinarello), and a lighter one for a lot less money that's more common (like Scott Addict or the Madone 6 series). 

I've never ridden a Pinarello Prince, or FP series, but from the reviews I've read on Bicycling, the Prince is one of smoothest rides around, especially on longer rides. I guess in that sense it's like the Madone, which is probably one of the most comfortable high end race bikes, probably too comfortable for people who want to feel more of the road.


----------



## foofighter

Ping: i havent weighed it yet but i will get to it soon.

As for the ride it's true what the mags say, it's quick agile and SMOOTH. I will tell you this, i had an 09 roubaix and this FP7 rides smoother than that roubaix did. it's really hard to explain until you've put some miles on the bike (more than a spin around the parking lot of the LBS) but it's a lot smoother. It's gotten smoother since i got a set of EC90 SL carbon clincher. 

I figure i can lose a few pounds around my waste than worry about a couple lbs on a bike


----------



## alias33

sweet jesus thats a nice bike! I got the same yokozuna compressionless cables on my 6.9 madone and they are fantastic. Sram should spec these on all their groupsets wayyy better then the stockers.


----------



## ewitz

ping771 said:


> I've never ridden a Pinarello Prince, or FP series, but from the reviews I've read on Bicycling, the Prince is one of smoothest rides around, especially on longer rides.


Prince is many things but comfortable/compliant it is not. It is a purpose built full on race bike with no concession to comfort.

I had one for a few weeks and compared to my equivalent Looks/Times it is a bruiser.


----------



## ping771

ewitz said:


> Prince is many things but comfortable/compliant it is not. It is a purpose built full on race bike with no concession to comfort.
> 
> I had one for a few weeks and compared to my equivalent Looks/Times it is a bruiser.


Then it begs the question, what are the many things the Prince is. Yes, it has a polarizing appearance--you either like it or don't. Some people say the curvy seat stays and Onda fork are sexy, some say they look like it got melted in the hot Arizona sun. I thought the curvy design and asymetrical size tubing were for exactly that-compliance and comfort. Also, the geometry is classical stage bike, not crazy steep seat tube and head tube angles. Of course I don't mean it needs to be plush, but I thought in the pure race category of bikes, it was more comfortable than say, an Addict. You make the Prince sound like a bone shaker. I would think that the Prince falls somewhere in between an Addict (lots of road transmission) and Cervelo R3 in terms of comfort.


----------



## foofighter

how a bike feels is so subjective. ride one on an extended ride if you can and you make the decision


----------



## ping771

Foofighter (or to anyone who rides a 50cm Prince, Dogma or FP):

On your 50cm bike, what is the seat tube length from center of bb to top of seatpost collar? The Pinarello website says it's a 52cm but I suspect it's longer than that. I seem to recall that on a 46.5cm frame the seat tube length is a 50cm (from center of bb to top of seatpost). Thanks to anyone who responds.


----------



## foofighter

i will measure for you when i get a tape measure


----------



## ping771

Great-thanks.


----------



## foofighter

ok measured...and funny enough it's 52.5 cm from top of seatpost collar to BB center. so depending on how they measure top of frame before the seatpost collar then i can see it being 52 cm...and my bike is a 50


----------



## ping771

foofighter said:


> ok measured...and funny enough it's 52.5 cm from top of seatpost collar to BB center. so depending on how they measure top of frame before the seatpost collar then i can see it being 52 cm...and my bike is a 50


Thanks for the favor. My saddle height is a shade over 68cm (my cycling inseam is 78cm), which doesn't leave me with much seatpost showing. What is your saddle height? I should have asked you--what is the standover height on your bike-it must be around 77cm or more. 

Most of my bikes have 53.5 or 54.5 cm top tubes and I run an 120mm or 110mm stem--I have a longer torso and short legs. I am 5'8" so a 50cm Pinarello FP, Prince or Dogma has a 52.5cm, which means I would have to run a really long stem, like a 130 or 140mm stem. If I rode a 46.5 frame, I think the top tube (not to mention the short head tube) would be too small, though seattube wise, the 46.5cm would make more sense. 

Bentley07 said his saddle height is 67cm, and judging from his photo, my saddle would only be a cm or so higher, and I think that's not quite enough exposed post. I know that sounds vain on my part, but if I am spending $7-9k on a bike, it should look the way I'd like it to.


----------



## seabiscuit

Beautiful bike, Luis!!

I'm just curious. How tall are you and what is your inseam? I'm trying to decide between the 44.0 and 46.5 Dogma. I'm 5 '5 1/2" with a 31 inch inseam. With long legs and a short torso, I find that bikes with my reach tend to have short seatubes and short headtubes. My saddle height is 70.4mm.

If anyone else out there has similiar geometry, I would love to see your bike setups.


----------



## Luis Poessy

soman said:


> Luis, how tall are you?


I am 5'7"


----------



## Luis Poessy

diegogarcia said:


> Hi there, lovely bike.
> 
> I too have a new Dogma, but was wondering how the RED sounds on yours. I have it on my Cervelo S3 which shifts well, but is noisier than it should be due to the internal cable routing and size of the BB chamber. I wondered if it would run slightly quieter on the Dogma as overall I am happy with the grouppo, especially the feel on the hoods and of course the weight.


Sorry for the delayed reply. Red sounds just fine on the bike. Most of the noise on RED comes from the hollow cassette. I recently drilled out a small hole (with a Dremel) in the in the internal sleeve of the cassette and filled it with expandable foam. I read this in a blog and it works great. Best of luck with the bike. I LOVE MINE!


----------



## pazman

Sram red here to mate . 
Looks and works fantastic on the Dogma


----------



## pazman

Sram Red here to dude 

Looks and works great on the Dogma


----------

